# Philosophical Arguments against Abortion



## Toasty (Jun 3, 2014)

There is a book called _Embryo: A Defense of Human Life_ written by Robert George and Christopher Tollefsen. The authors uses only philosophical arguments against abortion. They don't use the Bible. They claim that their argument is founded on common human reason. Is this a bad approach for arguing against abortion? How would you use philosophical arguments against abortion without standing on the foundation of common human reason? 

I don't think their arguments are bad; I think they make good arguments, but I was wondering about their approach. 

Here is a link to the description of the book:
Amazon.com: Embryo: A Defense of Human Life (9780385522823): Robert P. George, Christopher Tollefsen: Books


----------

